# Anyone else make music playlists for their characters?



## Feralteddy (May 23, 2020)

I tend to make playlists for each of my characters once their personalities are well-enough defined.  When I used to play on Neopets.com, a lot of people did this and I discovered some of my favorite music TO THIS DAY that way.  I miss it a lot.

So please post em if ya got em!  A pic of your character and then the music you associate with them.

Here's mine for my sheep character, Annie:






For Annie - YouTube

Some of my favorites on it:


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 28, 2020)

I'll admit, my youtube playlists are filled with old OCs music.


----------



## redhusky (May 28, 2020)

What an interesting concept! I miss Neopets too. I had to cut the little time vampires out of my schedule. Doing the dailies was taking too long but I still have the account open though.


----------



## Rayd (May 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Rayd (Son)
























Spoiler: Rayd (Father)






















Last but not least, the obligatory fight theme.


----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

that's an interesting idea, so you get to know them better!


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't really make them for individual characters, although unofficially I do know the sort of music each character likes to listen to, but I make atmosphere playlists. 
-Writing for cozy and familiar
-Beginning of a story instrumentals
-Leather jackets and red lips
and
-Dance songs (or fun songs to murder to)
being among them. I play them depending on what I am writing or drawing.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 4, 2020)

Sometimes, I make playlists for them. But I'd much rather take advantage of this keyboard and make a song for them. I did so with one of these characters I made, but titled the song _Dystopia's Embrace._


----------



## soulbox (Dec 4, 2020)

Some of my characters have music in their toyhouse profiles. Here's dani: https://toyhou.se/7619579.dani


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2020)

I thought of it, but never got around to doing it.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm actually about to, planning to make my 2 main sonas, Crooks (the one as my profile pic) and his rival, Synther, a protogen....

into UTAU

(for thoses that don't know basically creating a bank of sounds that when put together, can sort of simulate singing)

and well for a few examples of songs that I've planned to cover...

Crooks                     
-Weekender [Croc]            
-Salamander                 
-Hibikase   
-Catch the Wave  
-Happy Synthetizer

 Synther
-Chimera
-Tokyo Teddy Bear
-Systematic Love
-KING
-Denparadigm

(and as bonus...)
Duo
-Roki
-Two-Sided Lovers
-Double ganger
-Remote Control
-World's End Dancehall


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 12, 2022)

I make playlists for both furry and human OC''s. It's so easy on Spotify.


----------

